# Mindestgröße bei Boxen?



## Ogre (21. Mai 2005)

*Aloah,* 

Angenommen ich lege eine Box für den Seiteninhalt in CSS fest:



```
#inhalt {

width: 300px;
height: 500px;

}
```

Jetzt möchte ich aber, dass sich die Box nach unten vergrößert, wenn der Inhalt über die 500 px hinausreichen würde. Das wäre ja nicht schwer, wenn ich *height* einfach auf automatisch stelle. Allerdings möchte ich nicht, dass die Box *kleiner* als 500px wird.

Wie schaffe ich also eine Mindestgröße?

Nochmal im Klartext:
*height ist 500, außer wenn der Inhalt mehr platz benötigt, dann ist height variabel.*


Grüße,
O.


----------



## Deejoy (21. Mai 2005)

Hi,

bin diesbezüglich zwar auch in meine anfängen aber ich glaube das erreichst Du so


```
height: 500px auto;
```


----------



## Quaese (21. Mai 2005)

Hi,

dafür steht eigentlich die Eigenschaft *min-height* zur Verfügung. Unterstützt wird sie jedoch
nur von Nicht-IE-Browsern.
IEs hingegen passen die Höhe automatisch an, wenn sie mit *height* angegeben werden.

Lösung ist das Arbeiten mit einem CSS-Filter. Zunächst wird die minimale Höhe für Nicht-IEs 
angegeben, anschliessend die Auszeichnung für die Microsoft-Browser.

```
#inhalt{ width: 300px;
         min-height: 30px; /* Nicht-IE-Browser */}
* html #inhalt{ height: 30px; /* IEs */}
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------

